

SpaceX Makes Strides Towards 1st Stage Falcon Rocket Recovery - supercopter
http://www.universetoday.com/111377/spacex-makes-strides-towards-1st-stage-falcon-rocket-recovery-during-space-station-launch/

======
BrandonMarc
I have yet to find any updated news about the 1st stage ... did it fire when
it was supposed to? Did it follow the expected descent profile? Did that
Russian boat steal it for Putin? It'd be sure nice to see some answers, and
video footage (albeit from the rocket's POV)

